# Jobs in Biomedical Engineering & Low Current System in Canada



## mashmq (May 28, 2011)

Hey all ..... i am also planing to move to Canada on Skilled immigration program along with my family....please do Help,,,as i posses around 6 years of live working experience with Foreigners as Technical Support Engineer in Health Care Engineering Field .... Even i had made an official visit to Germany for software and Technical Training on various products ...

Looking to hear


----------



## sikander (Apr 5, 2011)

Right now since biomedical engineering is a new field but since you have a vast experience , you can really benefit from it and can easily get a job . But you have do some searching to get into well established company .


----------

